# Echo cs 590 bar size



## k3751 (Apr 26, 2015)

Checking to see if anyone has run a 24" or 27" bar on their 590cs and what your impressions were.

Thanks


----------



## jnaumuk (Apr 26, 2015)

I have the 24" bar but have not run into a situation where I have needed it so I haven't run it yet. Somebody on ebay had the bar for cheap so I jumped on it just in case I ever needed it. I could never find skip chain for it so I had to buy regular chain. This is an occasional setup for me anyway so I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Sawmonkey (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm sure a 27" would be alright with a port and mm job.


----------



## Hickorynut (Apr 27, 2015)

No, I have only run a 20" bar on my Echo 600p.  The dealer asked if I wanted a 24" on it and I said no.  Apparently, the 24" is standard.  I do know the 20" is smoking hot easy for the saw to pull


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Apr 27, 2015)

jnaumuk said:


> I have the 24" bar but have not run into a situation where I have needed it so I haven't run it yet. Somebody on ebay had the bar for cheap so I jumped on it just in case I ever needed it. I could never find skip chain for it so I had to buy regular chain. This is an occasional setup for me anyway so I'm sure it will be fine.


 
Did you ask your dealer if they could spin a 24" full skip chain for you? Mine has spools of chain and can make whatever size you need. You just need to know pitch, gauge drive links and they should be able to do it for you (I'd hope).


----------



## jnaumuk (Apr 27, 2015)

Got the chain from Bailey's, didn't think about going to the shop. I will if there is an issue with the chain I have. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 28, 2015)

Echo lists 18" and 20" bars as standard for the 590.  While longer bars are compatible with the bar mounting patern, I'd prefer not to go over 20" on that saw.  Even though it's a 60cc class saw, it's on the low end for horsepower for saws of that displacement in the market today.


----------



## pma1123 (Apr 29, 2015)

I agree with the above post.  I have the 27" on my CS680 and it carries it along fine.  I don't think I'd want less power though.   Personally, I'd put the bar and chain money towards another saw.


----------

